

Ask HN: Can we have a YC Application sandbox? - benblodgett

I think it&#x27;d be beneficial for the fund and founders in general if you could fill out the latest version of the YC app anytime. It seems you already have draft functionality, why not keep this open and allow users to create draft applications throughout the year?<p>I personally use the application as a way to test out my understanding and boiling down communication of ideas. I understand and have copied all the questions to a doc and use that regularly, but theres something about filling out the application on YC that makes it different.<p>If you allowed founders to use this application as a sandbox for all their ideas, this data would be insanely valuable. Seeing multiple draft applications from someone would give  indicators about thought process and more importantly progression. Not to mention a wider understanding of markets that entrepreneurs are thinking about.<p>Product of not being able to fill out the application for a side project, headed back to github.
======
kogir
I like this idea. We're currently in the middle of migrating to a new
application system for the next round of applications, but it seems like a
reasonable feature to add afterward.

------
hansy
Since questions on the YC application rarely change, I normally just keep a
Google Doc with all the questions on it. For any idea I'm working on, I copy
the doc and answer the questions. As the OP touched upon, this helps me
understand and boil down my thoughts into concise statements. The document
usually changes a lot, but I haven't ever really considered version
controlling it until now. Maybe I'll Markdown + Git it instead.

------
Looksee
Mad support for this sandbox suggestion. It would be amazing!

